# new breeder loft



## xaivang (Nov 21, 2011)

hey guys this is my new Breeder loft not quite done yet... still have to make it into a 2 section and finish the aviary. and fix my nest box... just order my fronts so waiting for them to get here before i start fixing anything else..... hope ya guys like it.... pretty nice for a 1 man fixing.... still not done got to install my fan and more opening also it measure 8ftt ling by 6ft wide by 8ft with a 2ft drop












my box perches for the moment waiting for my t stand to be finished at jim stern










my aviary not done yet










at night feeding and watching them in their new home... nice home equal happy birds.










hope ya like it leave me comments good or bad...


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

Since its made out of osb I'd prime and paint asap, looks nice though.


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

It does look nice.Yes to prime & paint also.


----------



## Greek Boy (Apr 12, 2010)

Xaivang- nice loft, just wondering where fresh cool air enters and warm stale air exhausts? Proper ventilation is very important to the health of your birds. Also how do you enter the loft? Wishing you only the best.-yours in sport Nick..


----------



## xaivang (Nov 21, 2011)

Greek Boy said:


> Xaivang- nice loft, just wondering where fresh cool air enters and warm stale air exhausts? Proper ventilation is very important to the health of your birds. Also how do you enter the loft? Wishing you only the best.-yours in sport Nick..




For the front I'm just gonna have a screen covering the front as u see in the picture n also the aviary too I'm not also done with my loft I will be installing a mini fan towards the roof corner to suck out the air out.... How I enter is on the right side I have a sliding door that I made


----------



## xaivang (Nov 21, 2011)

hey guys here is a update on my loft havent got time to finished it due to watching my son and school. 
but here is my sliding door close








door open








since im still waiting for my windowhood fronts to get here i install this in for now my perches


----------



## xaivang (Nov 21, 2011)

was working on my roofing too








finished









not the best guys, but i do try to make it nice so my bird will be happy and im not the best in building things but i try my best


----------



## Ross Howard (Nov 26, 2009)

Lookin good


----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

look nice vang. you from MN?


----------



## xaivang (Nov 21, 2011)

HmoobH8wj said:


> look nice vang. you from MN?



yep im from mn... n u


----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

lols i thought so. im from Michigan. u buy your birds from someone or what?


----------



## xaivang (Nov 21, 2011)

I usually get them from my really close friend who race in the united RPC federation.... Or else from khan lofts.... Most of my family pigeon are just all de raw sablon n super 73 from magic marker n creator family of mike qenus


----------



## vangimage (Aug 15, 2010)

Nice loft bro.


----------



## Greek Boy (Apr 12, 2010)

Your loft is coming along very nicely. I like those perches you made and the birds look right at home on them. Looking forward to the finised product. Good luck- Nick..


----------



## hasseian_313 (Oct 31, 2009)

great looking loft


----------



## xaivang (Nov 21, 2011)

so far with little time and so much money used on the loft i decided to not wast money and use the left over wood that i have and this is the divider for the cock and hen....

















i install a little gap in the bottom for my feeder so when it comes to feeding time i can just poor the feed in and both side can eat instead of having to get 2 feeder and and do more work and the water is next to so both can eat and drink
not the best but hey it works


----------



## xaivang (Nov 21, 2011)

this is the perches on the hen side










just want to show you guys a good pair of mine goldband cock and pied hen
lmk what ya think
my goldband cock








both the pair


----------



## xaivang (Nov 21, 2011)

*updated*

here is a update on little spear time that i have my aviary and trap 
Before








After 









trap open








trap close


----------



## xaivang (Nov 21, 2011)

*updated*

whole side view of it not the best


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

Those look like nice birds.I bet they are looking forward to the newloft.


----------



## xaivang (Nov 21, 2011)

*updated*

for the day with the bad day this is wat i complete 
my front trap dowel screen door








it on my avairy close








with it open








with so much money use i decided to save some money from buying hing and drill a hole through it and stick a right fit dowel into it


----------



## xaivang (Nov 21, 2011)

*updated*

lol also with so much money use i also use the dowel to keep it close as a lock push and pull

















a drawing of wat im doin as my section divider


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

xaivang said:


> lol also with so much money use i also use the dowel to keep it close as a lock push and pull
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Watch that dowel, it will swell when it rains and you won't get the door open Just an observation.


----------



## xaivang (Nov 21, 2011)

Shadybug Lofts said:


> Watch that dowel, it will swell when it rains and you won't get the door open Just an observation.


i hope it wont lol... today we had a little rain too and it did seem kinda tight... but i use the same drill bit and just round it a little bit so it will be just a little bigger...


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

very nice!


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

Thats a good point about a wet dowel & it swelling.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Another thing I noticed is that you may want to make the door smaller. It looks to tight against the sides. When the wood swells you may have problems openig the doors.


----------



## eddiebrown (Jun 23, 2011)

Thats a good lookin coop! Your birds look nice too.


----------



## Greek Boy (Apr 12, 2010)

Loft is coming along nicely. Shadybug has made some excellent observations that you should consider. I think its really great that we have a place to go to get answers to our questions. Especially from fellow fanciers with hands on experience in craftmanship and understanding of pigeon needs. Yours in sport-Nick..


----------



## xaivang (Nov 21, 2011)

Shadybug Lofts said:


> Another thing I noticed is that you may want to make the door smaller. It looks to tight against the sides. When the wood swells you may have problems openig the doors.


thanks Shadybug Lofts i took off the door and sanded a little for a better fir and instead of using the dowel lock i bought the window bow lock for it turn back and forth for lock and unlock


----------



## xaivang (Nov 21, 2011)

*updated*

Finally with all the hard work to the loft here is the newest updated finish my avairy
without birds








with birds








my old divider section panel and door 
before pictures with door


----------



## xaivang (Nov 21, 2011)

*updated*

After pictures new panel 
the door








pannel and door








with door








LMK wat ya think... still got a little few more things to twike around...


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

Great looking loft!

Just 2 suggestions:

1. You might want to cut some rectangular pieces of the wall on the loft front, close to where the floor is, so that you can put some vents and let the air hit the loft floor directly (It'll keep it dry). Maybe make some flaps with hinges so you could close it if its too cold and open it up when ever you want.

2. You really don't need to do this, but since you made your loft with 2 sections I am guessing you plan to use this loft to separate the males and females during the non-breeding season? You might want to buy some black fabric or plastic and buy some velcro tape. Attach one part of it to your loft, and the other to the fabric/plastic. That way you can put the fabric on during the time you're separating them (They won't be able to see each other, plus the black fabric would darken the light to some extent and keep the calm during the winter/non-breeding season to recover from breeding and save energy for the next breeding season. 

And when its breeding season, you can just take the fabric/plastic off and they can see each other through the partition wall


----------



## xaivang (Nov 21, 2011)

Gurbir Brar B.C. said:


> Great looking loft!
> 
> Just 2 suggestions:
> 
> ...


for the vents i dont think i need to do anymore opening because half of my front is wood and the top part is all chicken wire and my floor is dry so plenty of air flow... also this has work fine for me without blocking them from seeing each other... this has work for me so i dont think i need to do anything different... i had one of my really good friend come by and see my loft Jim Stern a good friend been flying birds in the twin city concourse for more then 40 years and said the loft is in great shape and with plenty air flow


----------



## Fortunate_Son (Oct 27, 2012)

Looks great, where are you getting the nest fronts?


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

Wow it lookslike you have been busy.


----------



## xaivang (Nov 21, 2011)

Fortunate_Son said:


> Looks great, where are you getting the nest fronts?


For the nest box idk I order the widow nest front n now I'm not sure wat I want for the nest box lol


----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

how big is this loft again?


----------



## xaivang (Nov 21, 2011)

HmoobH8wj said:


> how big is this loft again?


I beleive its 8 feet long by 6 ft wide by 6 ft tall with a 2 ft drop roof


----------



## xaivang (Nov 21, 2011)

hey guys this is my new floor that i worked on today... the grates complete my floor... thinking noew its a little more work to clean but oh well... hope ya like it...




































leave good or bad comments


----------



## Greek Boy (Apr 12, 2010)

Xaivang- Your loft is looking good. Can you walk on these grates because they don't look strong? And second I personally like more room between the grate and the main floor. Something like the way Shadybug does it, about 4-5" looks about right. This way the birds can't pick thru their droppings. These are my observations and thoughts. Again the loft is coming along very well. Yours in sport- Nick..


----------



## xaivang (Nov 21, 2011)

Greek Boy said:


> Xaivang- Your loft is looking good. Can you walk on these grates because they don't look strong? And second I personally like more room between the grate and the main floor. Something like the way Shadybug does it, about 4-5" looks about right. This way the birds can't pick thru their droppings. These are my observations and thoughts. Again the loft is coming along very well. Yours in sport- Nick..




Thanks for the comment n tip these are strong enought for it. The are design for pigeon use this is on of the style of wat they call the Europe style too... Lol. But from the main floor to the grates they are about 2in apart and the hole are small so the birds can't peck through it. But it look clock cause I threw straw under it thats y it might look close... I got these from Siegel pigeon supplies


----------



## vangimage (Aug 15, 2010)

Very nice loft Xai.


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

Your loft looks very nice.


----------



## xaivang (Nov 21, 2011)

nancybird said:


> Your loft looks very nice.




thanks nancy... its not the best.... but im looking to extend an other 4 feet to my loft so it big a little wider... now its 7ft wide by 8ft long n gonna make my measurement to be 7ft wide by 12 ft long....


----------



## Vova (Mar 27, 2012)

I love it, Great loft, Nice birds!!


----------

